# How To create a subdomain ?



## cute.bandar (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a domain - pc-tips.in , which points to my blogger.com blog .

Now I want to create a subdomain - apps.pc-tips.in , which points to some free hosting account. 
is this even possible with a free hosting account ? if so How do I go about doing this ?

Edit: I am trying to create a free hosting account on 50webs.com . It says


> In order to use an existing domain with your account, you must set our dnses at the domain registrar`s:
> dns1.50webs.com
> dns2.50webs.com


my domain registrar in bigrock.in. NOw I think I have to edit some setting in my bigrock's account. But which one is it ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 26, 2011)

^^ If you have CP access, you can see the Sub-Domain menu and its pretty simply wizard to go with. Just fill in the name xxx.domain.com and click go. It'll create a folder under public_html and you put the files in that folder. You're finished. Access the sub-domain.


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 26, 2011)

There is no cpanel  in my domain registrar's account . do I have edit the child name server? or Cname records ? its all sort of confusing..


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 26, 2011)

Since you want to point it to blogger, just simply put a forward option in your console (now dont tell me you dont have a console, every free domain provider will give you one ) or check for any options in blogger that asks for DNS servers.


----------

